

Facebook ought to ditch its public offering - corford
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/cd03c402-4dba-11e1-a66e-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1lG2xKYNe

======
goodwink
Behind mandatory registration.

~~~
corford
Damn. I sailed through without a problem. May be because I hit the link via
google news and I think if google is the referrer, the FT don't force
registration. Shame because it's a good read.

